# FS: 23" Crossback Golden Arowana (victoria)



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

For sale is CrazyFish's former arowana as I now have to shut down my tank. Looking to get 800 obo.

Directly from his for sale post as nothing has changed:

AA grade Crossback Saphire Golden Arowana from Dragon fish industry farm. It measures 22.5-23" measured from whiskers to tail and 7"-8" from top to bottom. It's 7 years old and it's very healthy. Eats hikari aro sticks/market shrimp/silversides/bloodworms/dew worms. Pretty much eats everything you throw towards him. No defects. Pretty much near flawless.

If someone wants a 180 as well there could be a great deal for someone, but won't post it for sale otherwise until the fish is gone.

Pick up only in Victoria, as I have never shipped a fish and don't go to Vancouver very often.

Here are some of my pics of the fish, please forgive my photography skills it does not do this fish justice:


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

nice fish you got there


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice fish..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

free bump mitch , good luck man
so sweet the fish the tank , c'mon guys someone buck up this is a killer fish and a killer tank..... DO IT lol im broke and well more importantly the wifey said NO so im out but as a fellow islander it is my duty to assist lol 




bump


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the bumps, hopefully this fish goes to someone with a good home and can keep it for a long time. Great fish and makes me unhappy to have to do this, but I don't really have a choice.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

worst case mitch you can bring your set up to my place and set it up , i'll watch it while you sell it, with all the water changes i do now whats another 1000 gallons a month lol


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Mac. It is really an amazing fish, whenever I can't sleep I just go stare at him. It is like a real life screen saver in my basement haha.

Got some interest so keep it coming, would love to have this guy go to a great home from someone on here.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt. he looks killer,


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump, with a price drop to 800 obo


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump, price drop to 700


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

deposit has been put down. staying in vic and going to a bigger tank


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> deposit has been put down. staying in vic and going to a bigger tank


Glad to here this beauty found a good home....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Glad to here this beauty found a good home....


Wow, killer deal on a great looking fish!


----------

